#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Вкус истины (Док.фильм, Россия 2010)

## Андрей Новиков

*Вкус истины
Год выпуска: 2010
Страна: Россия
Жанр: документальный
Продолжительность: 52 мин. 07 сек.
Режиссер: Юрий Рогозин
Качество: DVDRip
 Формат: WMV
 Видео кодек: Windows Media
 Аудио кодек: WMA
 Видео: VC-1, WMV3, 720*576, 2 000 Kbps, 25.000 fps
 Аудио: Windows Media Audio 9.2 - 192 kbps, 2 channels, 48 kHz, stereo 1-pass CBR, 48.0 KHz
Формат: WMV
Размер:797 Мб

Описание:* Фильм о буддизме в современном мире, снятый по заказу Правительства города Москвы. Интервью питерских буддологов: Андросова, Островских, ученика Дандарона Владимира Монтлевича, Тэло Тулку, Б.Б. Бадмаева.



*Скачать*

----------

Alekk (17.06.2011), лесник (18.06.2011)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3308564

----------

